#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  During your childhood, what was your favorite toy and why?

## captpoloy

love matchbox so much
sa among probensya man gud if naa kay matchbox dugokan 
dayon sa ubang bata kay gamay ra ang maka afford ana sa una
so managhan dayon imong mga friends...

----------


## mhai...07

i used to love "pusil.pusil" jud!!!!

----------


## splendid moonlight

i had a collection of marbles in all colors and sizes. given to me by my stepfather. i used to keep them in a bag. 
i had an entire set of Rainbow Bright stuff toys. my favorite was Starlight, Rainbow Bright's Horse, who had a tail the color of the rainbow. i would comb it and braid it, untangle it and comb it again.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Apocalypse

matchbox gyod ako nahan kadto pagka bata nko

----------


## tahbiapo

legos kay ganahan ko ma-buildbuild ug butang. nya ganahan sad ko'g toys nga de-battery, not battery-operated dolls ha, kundi kanang battery-operated stuffed animals, planes/trucks. and to this day i still love jigsaw puzzles.

----------


## Ms.Beau

I guess we can't call these "toys" but these are what I loved to play with:

*mga dahon sa bayabas - as money / bills
*oyster shells - as plates / saucers
*tadpoles (tinuod jud ni) - as fishes
*ginit sa lubi - as net for the fishes
*palwa sa lubi - as transportation (ipasagirit sa slope)
*blankets - they make good "playhouse" when hung and tied from the corners of the room

Legitimate toys:
*paper dolls

----------


## baruto

i had a Tonka dump truck and payloader...
lig-on kaayo to...sakyan pa gud nko...

----------


## captpoloy

> I guess we can't call these "toys" but these are what I loved to play with:
> 
> *mga dahon sa bayabas - as money / bills
> *oyster shells - as plates / saucers
> *tadpoles (tinuod jud ni) - as fishes
> *ginit sa lubi - as net for the fishes
> *palwa sa lubi - as transportation (ipasagirit sa slope)
> *blankets - they make good "playhouse" when hung and tied from the corners of the room


hihihi, kahinomdom pod ko ani sa amo probensya

----------


## Streetcar

precious childhood. my dad bought me this cute little doll on my birthday. the doll's name was imprinted inside the case with Darling Stella, which happens to be also my name. But i never get to take that doll out of the case kay gi display man hinoon. So i remember just always staring at my darling Stella. Another of my favorite toy memories during my childhood were the clay pots nga magluto luto ko ug mga sagbot didto butangan sab nako ug tubig then mokuha ko ug mga bato kunyari mao to pugon ba, lol  :Smiley:  then i would play pretend to be eating what i cooked. But i was soo happy when my dad finally bought me those clay pots kay pirmi lang ko luto luto sa mga lata before that. Maybe that's why i love cooking now.

----------


## kyuusai

toy guns. i have a lot of 'em. karon ang nagduwa kay ako nang 7 year-old brother.

----------


## Apocalypse

matchbox, water guns

----------


## chadix24_7

car toys

----------


## klavel

paperdolls...i used to make them..

also, i made a small model of our house made out of cardboard, (though improved and a better version, hehe) and I have my family as characters with different names, hehe...i wonder if my folks still keep that masterpiece, hehe..duh! i should've have been an architect..

----------


## Mannequin

Clay pots and dolls  :clap:

----------


## Care Bear

who remembers playdoh?! gnahan kau ko ani ug duwa before. soft and humot!

----------


## charmz_fire

chess wiz...
mga tiguwang jud ako kontra sa una!
d jud ko moundang ug d ko kadaog nila.

but krun d nko muduwa kaayo..
laayan ko sa kontra nga dugay mo-move..

----------


## dessay

paperdolls

----------


## Apocalypse

air guns

----------


## maibe

pintik ba.. nahan ko ana

----------


## pOiSoN_iVy

my paper dolls... i enjoyed designing clothes with bags & accessories kunuhay. hehehe...

----------


## thinkrich

hehehe...this brings back a lot of fond memories of my carefree childhood days. if only i could still find time to bring them all out once again and play with them..hahaha...la lang, to release the child in me, helps me stay young and feel young!

matchbox
he-man and thundercats action figures
dino riders

----------


## Mabix

LEGOS

----------


## chadix24_7

toy cars

----------


## maibe

ka2 gali gagmay nga mag tao2 ka2 naa sila gokou ka2 sa mga streefighter nga cast dba naa man dulaan ana sa una.. mao na sila ako ganahan..

----------


## Apocalypse

matchbox

----------


## akosibert

honest...d ko hilig ug toy pagka bata nako. Its a cassette tape way back in childhood days! I still remember me and my mom g suroy ko d2 sa GAW (former BELVIC) cge ko tan-aw sa mga record bars d2. kalit alng ko g gunitan ang tape d2 ang gus2 paliton ang tape na....THILLER album ni MICHEAL JACKSON and USA for Africa. hehe..i went back home...g patukar ko sa stereo sauna, murag ko nag tok2x ko sa stereo and maninaw ko sa TAPE ni MICHEAL JACKSON. and until now CD na so cge ko palit mga 2nd hand or brand new cd.

----------


## chad_tukes

hmmm... i considered roller skates and roller blades my toy... papalit dayun sko mama. adto sa silingan mag group2x dayun mag rollerblade every afternoon.  :cheesy:  daghan pud ko matchbox sauna and toy soldiers... LEGO pud nagkatag lang sa ako room hehe... toy robots (maskman, transformers, ug bioman) and of course, the unforgettable NINTENDO gaming system. hahay childhood memories.

----------


## mage

*hmmm me?? paper dollz ug joLen jud! hehehe naHan ko pang boY na mga game kay asTig! but diLi ko tomboy hah! hehehe*

----------


## BloomerBeak

my doll named susan, kalimot nako kinsa nihatag.  but it's the only doll nga nagdugay jud sa ako, nahurot na lang iyang pilok and nagisi ang sa may liog dapit, ginadulaan japon nako hangtud high school ko...hehehe

----------


## DyslexicHeart

Di gyud nako malimtan ang *View Master* nga gihatag sa akong Nanay.  Tihik akong madir mao nga usa ra sad ka film story ang iya gipalit - *'Twas The Night Before Christmas'*.  Gabalik-balik ra mi ug tanaw ani sa ako sibling.  
One great thing about this was that no matter what day of the year we viewed the precious toy, it always felt like Christmas!!!  :Smiley:

----------


## skadiboy

hmmmmmmmp akoa? wala man me kaayo duwaan mga pusil pusil nga hinimo sa kahoy unsaon taman bukid man amoa ....

----------


## rAnzter

Xmen action figures....   Like ako sila pa istorya storya-on...  nya mag karate karate dayon... 

ma lingaw gud ako mama mo tan-aw naku....  I can play like 3 hours...  every time I play naa jud nai story line... 

Like I'm a director of a movie.... ahahaha

----------


## aylen

Not a toy but if you're probinsyana, going out at night after 6pm is alrady so much fun. Tagu-taguan,ungo-ungo, nya inig ka buntag, manguha ug mga wrappers sa candy, different colors nya maoy himuong kwarta-kwarta.Ang green like stock kay P5, White  like snowbear kay P10. Nya if not common, P100. Lingaw kaayo! Naa gud ko own drawer for those "money". Nya chinese garter daun bisan nakapalda. Lingaw sad hinumduman da!

----------


## rambutan

skateboard.. when i was 4 yrs. old,  skateboarder nko.. 
nahunong lang kay hapit ko maligsan.. 
hehe

sayang..

----------


## commonsense

since puro boys ako mga igsuon, mas daghn toys sa amo house nga panlalaki. .moapil nalang sad ko ug duwa sa ila toys kay kung magduwa ko sa ako toys ug makit.an nila ila ra man gub.on. .

----------


## ursoman

ako kay tirador nya balahan og mansanitas na green para di makasamad.. ug pusil2 na gikan sa punoan sa saging.. nya tansan pod para taksi..ehehe

----------


## rambutan

^^ naka duwa pod ko anang tirador na green mansanitas ang bala.. hehehe
luthang pod na kawayan ug case sa panda ballpen.. hehehe

----------


## ursoman

o kana pod uso na pag elementary..hehe nya lastiko dayon dampa kada hapon nya ig uli lusion ang dunggan kay itom na kaaug tuhod..hahaha

----------


## maerkz

Lego and GiJoes were my favorite

----------


## judz

barbie doll and jack stones thats what i love way back i was just a lil girl

----------


## xidor

Polly Pocket, Play-doh and Lego

----------


## benush

my stuffed toy with  ice cream as to-toy2x nya.. ahaha

----------


## archspace

tirador, luthang ug ninja turtles  :Cheesy:

----------


## commonsense

lastiko  ug pog. .

----------


## ramnem

chessboard...

----------


## commonsense

monopoly ug millionaires game. .

----------


## skadiboy

super tramp, monopoly sad ehehe XD  og mga duwa duwa sa kalsada...

barbie doll pod

----------


## desmiarro

barbie and lego....

----------


## commonsense

basura. .wahahahaha. .

----------


## RemD

tarak-tarak  :Smiley:

----------


## commonsense

lapok. .wahahahaha. .

----------


## -CL-

mga bottles sa perfume, powder,tambal, nya himuong tao2x.. mga VHS pd namo before,since daghan man kaayo mi ana, himuon nakog balay2x nila,hehehe.. creative ayo ko sa?...  :Smiley:

----------


## tulodos

pusil2 ratatatatatat..heheh kanang water gun kay lingaw kau kung mggubat2 mi sa ako mga bros

----------


## ^-^ eLay ^-^

paper doll,uso man ni dati tag piso lng p jud...

----------


## commonsense

akong mga igsuon. .himuon nako ug duwaan. .

----------


## roybrian69

lapok kai mura chocolate

----------


## gerard

pusil na bala tansan... luthang...

----------


## piolo_askal

matchbox
dino riders
g.i. joe (3/4)

----------


## commonsense

akong yaya. . . .

----------


## makathy

i like leggo.. and barbie dolls..

but the dolss end up with no hands and legs after a while.. hehe..

----------


## redpenguin

obsessed ko ug barbie and polly pocket. each time mu adto ug dentist or doctor, after kay palitan dayun ko ug barbie or polly pocket. hehe.

----------


## OTTILIE

ako playdough....cute ng playdough with all those clay and the moulding stuff...

----------


## lima_sierra

hilig ko sa una luto2x, naa ko set for kitchen. manghiwa ko sa dahon then katong naa ko con (clay pot) butangan ug uling para mo kalayo.

jackstone, pick up sticks ug water gun

----------


## onlyvic

toy guns!  :Smiley:

----------


## am_believer24

plato-plato...hehe!

----------


## angelfyre

wala jud koy barbie sauna....maibog ko sa mga barbie sa akng classmates. so wen i grew up, maka afford nakog palit ug barbie, gapalit jud ko  :Smiley: 

runner ups sa mga favorite toys wld be jackstone, plato, pusil [mga laki akng kaduwa sauna]

----------


## xkenikensx

before rc na robot, until nahilig ko rc na cars, kato pa cheap once like run by 2AA battery and naa pay wire connected sa remote,then their goes nitro powered RC's dili man ko ka palit sauna, then now naka palit na dyud ko ug 1:8 scale gas powered RC, but after few months ako ra sad g baligya,bought something mas uso, and they call it rc drifting, heeheheheheh, all my life nag sge nlng ko remote control ani.. hehehehhe

----------


## xaired

robot jud akoa, sp GUNDAM WING


------------------------
'ey i cancntrl ur bodi'

----------


## angelfyre

i forgot, chinese garter! hawd kaau ko ani sauna  :Smiley:  i remember, sa among school, dili ni pwede. inspection jud ang mga bulsa but maau kaau mi motago. ang masakpan naay demerit. pero after school, duwa man gihapon, maabtan gud ug 6pm. malipay ko before na dugay ko kuhaon para makaduwa.  :Cheesy:

----------


## vicente1

wala jud kaau mi toy pagkagamay kay wa na sa province, lau2 man mi sa syudad,. usa ra jud aku teady bear na green ug color, very seldom mi palitan, mao ganahn ku tanan, mga luto2, aku mga playmates amu duwaan kay flowers, dahon, bato, sand, sticks, carton sa gatas or sabon, hehe ug clay pud, pormahon tawo or things.., heheh

----------


## ishmark

voltron c red lion ug ka2 voltron nga mga sakyanan (complete set)

----------


## istoryanimo

balay balay game.

----------


## PUGAK

i want to kill ma biological father..

----------


## maerkz

lego and guns!

----------


## elia

Girl ko pero ako love nga toys kay G.I JOE ug Transformers. hehe..  :Smiley:   Ganahan pud kog play doh wui.. completo kog mga set ana.

----------


## ronz_rodz

katong lego sa una.. pwerteng daghana  jud to.. bisag unsa design lang akong buhaton

----------


## jelousofthe1

...kato akong pokemon tex..(kanang murag playing cards nga gagmay bah...)..ug kato akong mga jolen.....

----------


## powerpunkGiRL

jolensssssssssssss

----------


## groundwork

jolens, lastiko, kanang duwaan nga pakapin sa pagkaon, baraha. Lipay na kaau mi ana kay mao ray makaya

----------


## vanix09

matchbox sad ako! haha.. ug power rangers items.. XD

----------


## Quilat

> katong lego sa una.. pwerteng daghana  jud to.. bisag unsa design lang akong buhaton


sakto!!!

walay maka pildi sa LEGO!! lmagination ra ang imu limit!!

sukad pa dtong tym nga wa pa ku mu skwela hangtod karon..
Lego ra ju ang akung huna-huna-on..
mangulekta nalang hehe busy naman kaayo ^^

----------


## maddox_pitt

my train had always been my favorite..
it was a miniature of the real train...with all the rails...smoke and even the smell of the smoke...
my dad bought it for me  :Cheesy:  it was my favorite because noone else has it...at least in our compound and school haha pasuya jud wehehehehe ;p
my rollerblades were also a favorite...  :Cheesy: 
i love it! whenever i use it i felt like there was no boundaries in what i can do..no inhibitions... it made me feel good especially when we're sloping down the hill hahaha

----------


## maddox_pitt

> i want to kill ma biological father..


ngeh** nganong nasingit ni?

----------


## beyee

When I was lil, my sisters gave me a hand-me-down baby doll (mora jud tinood k bug-at au). I called her chubby since she's a bit fat hehehe.. I love her more than my Barbie. She was my constant companion when I eat, play with my cousins, play dress-up and even during shower times hehehe...  I had her as my sponge -- I always talk to her when I'm left in the house being that I am the youngest in the family... Twas only in my 2nd yr in college that I learned to let go of chubby and gave it to my niece. I was heartbroken jud...

Worst, my niece lost her when they moved to another house in Manila... total bummer... morag pila ka days ako litanya sa ako pamangkin jud ato  :sad: 

--

here's a pic of Chubby with my sisterette and moi... this was taken days before I gave Chubby to my niece...

----------


## Arshen

kasing kay mao ko modola

----------


## inna-iks

Nakalimot nako..... Hehehehehehehe.... Bsta kbaw ko nga naa koi favorite doll jud sauna sad. Bisag baho na kaayo .a.... Hahahahaha....

----------


## purisima

anything nga pangluto-luto...ambot oi,malingaw lng jd ko ato  :Smiley:

----------


## sweetbella2488

balay-balay ug shatong.. waahhh.. so miss my childhood days!

----------


## CaseyR.

taraktarak... ug trentren

----------


## nitesky

remote controlled nga car... I was never fond of dolls kay im somewhat afraid of them... they give me the chills...

----------


## carbrill

one set to cya nga dinosaur toys and my cars...

----------


## karwren

Ceramic Kitchen stuffs nga gipalit sa ako parents for us. enjoy mi that time. Homemeade wooden yoyos and wooden kasing courtesy of my loveable lolo! Makes me wanna go back to those times. haaaayy...

----------


## s2dyante1991

katong blocks nga lain2x ug shapes. Imong i.sulod sa katong kapariha nya ug porma nya bungkagon nsad. Den basta nalingaw jud ko ato! Hasta sad lego blocks katong t-rex.

----------


## vasma4

remote control nga pontiac nga tuhod katas-a.. sikat au ko sa amu ana kay ako ray naa remote control hehe

----------


## balot_sweet

mga robot2x ug cooking sets.....

----------


## Tirong-say

Ako kay kasing ug Yoyo, pero mas ganahan ko sa kasing, kay sadya, magtinanglanay dayon...........he-he

----------


## bogtz_aijay

sa among probinsya d man kaau uso ang mga legitimate toys sauna kay layo man sa kabihasnan...ang mga toys nga akong ganahan, cg nakong gdala-dala kay ang 
* TIRADOR, 
* ESPADANG KAHOY 
* UG KINULIT NG PUSIL PUSIL...

----------


## tashoastaire

balay2 ang the best nia ako jud na ang papa.. nia naa pd 2 mama.. nia magtrabaho2 kunuhay.. nia manguha rakog bato nia ibutang sa kilid2 sa balay2.. hahaha.. wa ko kahuna2 ato nga time nga kuwangan diay mi og baby.. hahahaha..

----------


## taurustippy

*bey blade...tamiya....(bsag gurl q..ehehehe..)
*

----------


## pdcos2bdboss

kanang gamit sa kitchen...nahan kaau ko ato nga toys nako...nya ambowt asa na to ron....

----------


## amnesia

luthang  :Cheesy:  kanang murag bamboo something gani na butangan ug papel then itira2! hehehe! one of th boys baya au ko then sa province namu sauna lingaw ayo kay manulong mi sa taga lain nga purok! hastang sukoa sa ako lola kay hugaw ayo ko mouli! hahahaha!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Black kangaroo

pusil pusil

----------


## enuj_dnomyar

heheheh.. i love to play toy guns and cars.. hatagan ko sa una ni mama ug mga dolls ang ako sis bayot ang mo-play and mkg exchange ko nya sa iya toy cars and guns kay d man xa ganahan.. hahaaha.. boyish jud ko manglihok sa una.. heheheh..

----------


## necrotic freak

wooden scooter.. lothang.. ug padedit!

----------


## sandsss

Kanang kitchen set thingy. My neighbors and I love to play house and pretend we're one big family. We have toy pots and pans, fruits, veggies, etc. We would even gather real leaves from various plants we see outside. Hiwa-hiwa dayon sa dahon. Butangan pa gani ug tubig. Hehe. Those were the good old days.

----------


## mortal_bane

Transformable Robots gyud akong ganahan!

----------


## tessF

ako fave game kay takyan hehehe

----------


## Dark

ako i love lots of things, 
sad to say dile me ingon ana ka datu...
i play with borrowed toys sa akong mga ig agaw...
a play with marbles and rubber bands with friends,
i love it coz im good at it...
but mga toys... whew.. ala jud...
i even have bad memories of my childhood days...
i often think of my childhood days as a  battered kid...
EMOTIONALLY! MENTALLY! and a little on Physical..
ana lang... huna2 naku, if i was with better family...
i would have a better life and better relationship to people around me...
but sad to say... its what reality is... hehe so i just have to learn to
accept and move on... whew... and now... im buying every little toys nga
akong ganahan para sa akong anak... nyahaha i even play with him sa remote
controlled cars kai ala jud ko ka kopot ana when i was a kid...
whew... i love to know about pianos and music, but family restrain me in doing so...
kai pobre lagi, hahais bad days... still fresh... hehe...
whew... kana lang ako ma share...

OA au sa?
nyahaha peace pips!

----------


## joeyx2000

hmmmmm...tirador

----------


## necrotic freak

home made ra intawn kasagaran duwaan nako sauna.. kasing, luthang, padedet, tabanog, julens, taksi, naa pay longest day nga baraha.. akong mga anak karon mga mahalon na kaayo ug duwaan linebo na.. ahak  :Cheesy:

----------


## kiekim

my rug doll "nona"---it was given to me as a bday gift on my 8th by my dad until now buhi pa ghapon.

----------


## andii

hmm.,
stuff toy.,
k huggable man.,

----------


## joeyx2000

paligid...

----------


## Prince of Persia

takyan lng ta bai..

----------


## gcc4426

pokemon collectibles...knang mga miniature. pk battle dayon kunohay. hahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## neonfrost

GI Joe nga action figure nga gguba ra sa akong manghod nga maayong laki tsk tsk.. heheh...

----------


## motchkatt

(boyish side of me) *jolin* --play jolin with the boys and eventually beat some *is bragging?* hahaha
(girl side) *paperdolls* --i made them myself and their dresses myself through drawing... *is bragging again!* hahaha

----------


## maggotron

ako ky kasing ug kakah...

----------


## mharz79

shatong man to akong ganahan pag bata.. wala pay gasto kay kahoy ra

----------


## umpa-lumpa

LEGO akong fave nga duwaan sauna..

----------


## pankie101

ambot...sag unsa ra mn akong duwaon saona wui..
suyaon mnku..
unsa duwaon sa akong kuya..mao pud ako!
hahaaha...

pero di kalimot sa tamiya..
nndut pud to da..

----------


## xeoxander01

there were a lot of toys that i really wanted to have as a kid but didnt have the chance to.. so i just settled for wooden guns, marbles, takyan, wooden tops, rubber bands, wooden sticks(shatong), fabricated bamboo air gun(luthang), slinghots made of wooden branch(usualy bayabas kay lig-on) and many more.. brings back old memories..

----------


## SilverMist

during my childhood days, i was a tomboy. akong mga ganahan katong mga cards. mga lastiko (padaghanay mi sa akong mga frens) 

snob an ra mn nko ang mga barbie dolls sa una. hehehe

----------


## mhaw

ako kay mga pusil2x..hangtod nalang karon naa lang gyapon naay airsoft naa pod ko realdeal...

----------


## jdbebz

putil2x small bike then karon motorcycle broommmmmmmmm

----------


## dangelndisguise

wla intawon.. ky di ko hilig ug duwa oi saunz 

pero my mom said.. when my dad is still here.. he gave me a very big doll  :Smiley:

----------


## organizedchaos

complete set sa voltes V.. kadto di cast metal gyud xa.. dili plastic.. hand me down ra sad ni sa igsuon sa ako mama.. bale 10yrs ra amo gap... anya karon sa akong anak.. mao ra sad iya favorite... wala naman gud baligya ani ron..

----------


## azyle

chinese garter...
barbie
ug takyan!

----------


## EMERALD EARTH

sakdapay tabanog.. nya naa bleed sa kilid

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

lego.. mao man toy perme dalhon sa akong papa nako sauna...

----------


## chaichai

barbie dolls, cooking sets, valid nang sayaw2 to the tune of any track from Backstreet Boys? lol. 

also, video games pod and lots of stuffed toys! :Tongue:

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

books. hahaha.
coloring materials.
di kaayu ko mahilig stuffed toys and dolls whatever. hahaha

----------


## doydi

akong paboritong duwaan pagkabata nako kay akong robo cop nga action figure... lingaw ko ato kay motingog unya mo siga hahaha

----------


## ispirikitikhani

paperdolls, barbiedolls.. hehehe

----------


## lyrrek

paperdolls..LOL 
ug kanang luto2x gamitan ug dahon LOL agen

----------


## alwin

akong ganahan sa gamay pa ko sa probinsya kay: 
balay balay
nanay nanay
tatay tatay 
anak anak
unya bukot bukot habol!
hangtod gud karon ang akong ka balaybaly magsige ug katawa kon magkita mi! nindot i recall!

----------


## sexyjanes

marbles jud akng pa borito na duwaan ... mag julin dayon mi sa akng mga amigo og amiga.... basta ma pildi lage ky ila e dagan ang ilang marbles dli nila e hatag.... hehehehehehe

----------


## psken777

ako kay daghan ko duwaan. puro lang sa akong silingam. cge lang ko pang harbor. hangtod gipalitan ko og robocop. heheh lingaw na ayo ko ato.. ^_^
hay!
good ol' days. life was very simple back then..

----------


## mgsmark79

auto2 ganahan dyud ko sakyanan

----------


## lovelygirl

bicycle jud..pero wala jud ko palite..faets..cge ra ko manghulam ug d pahulam ang uban...pag college na ko nakapalit..faets..wala nay lami kay dako na ko...

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ pUsiL2x .. AHhahaa !!

nAhan mn kOg Gubat sAunA ..*

----------


## jewel_anne10

mahalon man ang mga toys sauna pero mas mahal karon. mao ni ay:

► Lego
► Polly Pocket
► Barbie Doll
► Rollerblades

----------


## ako2x

-pusil (ganahn nako pusilon amu silingan pero d jud mamatay..hahah)
-lego (build2x ug balay...or other stuffs)
-awto2x kanang hot wheels(mura na nig collection nako.. usa na ka parador)

----------


## smb.online

Doll house with complete furnishings - simply because I loved decorating it and it was like a status symbol before! lol Especially when you have around 3 ft. tall doll house.  :Smiley:

----------


## catdog

bike
rollerblades
tarak tarak
pusil pusil
dakpanay

----------


## bluesapphire

stuff toys, barbie, ball, then puzzle

----------


## sushikandi

I wasnt really fascinated with toys when I was a kid. I was into crayons. All kinds of crayons those 16s, 24s, 36s, 64, 108s in different brands. And whats crayons w/o coloring books right? I love crayons so much that i was rushed to the hospital coz an orange crayola got stuck in my nose. Lol good times!

----------


## cplusplus

suya judq ug family computer sa una ug kanah hug2 piso duwa kay street fighter

----------


## yesh1314

family comp
GI joe
BAto LAta
TUBIG2x
AWTO2x
BALAy2x
PUSIL2x
hehehe

----------


## thomsbuddy

ganahan nko duwa sa una siyatong........you know why?makalingaw jd.

----------


## elvishtattoo

*TABANOG ug SLIPPER GAME*. bhalag init kau, walay kaonay bsta dli jud biyaan ang tabanog. i love tabanog fights. katong putlanay ug tugot sa tabanog.
sa slipper game, i love the feeling nga kanang dili ka balos ang pikas team, cge lang sila ka hago bah! tungod sa slipper game, nwala sa uso ang Ramboo nga tsinelas kay bug-at inig patid! hahahaha!

----------


## hyori

*→jolen
→lastiko
→Chinese garter
→jack stone



*

----------


## mymelo

barbie dolls hangtod karon ganahan gihapon ko magtan.aw tan.aw sa mga display didto sa mga toy store

----------


## skyangel

any toys lang as long as para nko okay hehe

----------


## free2dream720

I was a dorky, crafty kid. 
Favorite toy of 'em all?
My brain. I know. Dorky.
Didn't really have new toys or anything. 
Just used a lot of imagination. 
And I had a lot of imaginary friends. (ROFLAO)

----------


## cplusplus

voltes 5, the best

----------


## orochimaru700

-buzz lightyear from Mcdo Value Meal! weeee... hehehe

----------


## JezzyCalm

my barbie doll...

----------


## bosin

car toys gyud brooom broom! hahahaha

----------


## aLohaBby

ako sa una kay doll man to. "yaning" ang pangan. maglagot gud ko sa akong mga igsoon ky sungogon ko nila ky ila i-bitay si "yaning". hilak pud ko kay mag tuo ko nga patay na! hahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

barbie doll.. og kitchen set.............

----------


## cesski

murag katong mga power rangers nako na robots. malingaw man kog assemble2. asta mga awto. nya pagdako2 na katong volkswagen beetle nako na awto, lingaw kaayo ko drive2 ato. ang mga barbies sa una kay ako ra ilabay. paila lang na bugoy jud ko.

----------


## elaimakulai

paper dolls ug katong "kisses" nga humot niya ibutang ug sudlanan + gapas para daw managhan lol  :Cheesy:

----------


## danver2099

"Tarak-tarak" - truck2x nga hinimo sa lata sa gatas ug kahoy nga tabla, ang ligid kay gikan sa sinilas nga gikorte ug lingin. Ihikot dayon ug pisi aron magoroy. Magsuroy2x dayon sa kadalanan samtang nag imagine nga kami mismo ang nagdrive. Magkarerahay pa jud, murag drag race bah.. haha..

"Barko-barko" - styro nga gikorte ug hull sa barko nya ipaanod sa dako nga kanal. Lingaw jud kay matagbaw mog gukod sa inyong barko hilabi na kung kusog uwan kay kusog pud ang agas sa kanal...

"pump-boat2x" - kahoy giukit nga porma sa bangka, nya taoran dayon ug katig-katig ug motor (kanang pareho sa tamiya nga duwaan) nga naay palabad. Adto dayon sa dagat aron mag testing..lingaw pod..

"bala tansan" - pusil-pusil nga bala tansan. Makigharong dayon sa mga bata nga taga lain baranggay ug magpinusilay.. lingaw kaayo ni kay naa jud mga labhag ug manghilak..mao ni old skul version sa airsoft...

ug naa pay daghan.. mao ni ang lingaw namo sa una sa wa pa nigawas ang mario, rambo (contra) ug street fighter nga video games.. hehe..

----------


## Darna

my Big doll.. pareho ka taas nko .. gihatag ni dada gikan abroad  :Sad:

----------


## marqi_20

ako remote control cause i like to play remote control when i was young

----------


## xtianubec

-lego
-k'nex
-gundam
-power pens 
-roller blades

----------


## cplusplus

iron man nga duwaan jud to akong fav sa una or war machine ba to

----------


## SALY

during my childhood, my favorite toy is jackstone, because it is fun thats all
 :coolsmiley:  :coolsmiley:  :coolsmiley:

----------


## nitesky

remote controlled na car...

naa man gud ko phobia sa dolls

 :Cheesy:

----------


## angel_thea89

gameboy..

hahahaha.. malingaw kaau ko aning duwaa.. makasab.an nalang gud ko kay di nako masugo..

----------


## ayki

kuan.. BAGOL kay ako man luto-an ug lugaw nga LAPOK. LOL  :Cheesy:

----------


## angolan

truck truck nga made of wood unya ang ligid tsinelas ang naka nindot kay ako pa jud mohimo. maka lingaw guyod guyod dayon..hehheh

----------


## THE KID

double blade knife..........mao toy pag sikat ni rambo sauna........

----------


## iang

bike
luto2x

----------


## burikoy12

tansan
kasing
lastiko
jolen
tirador
luthang
sungkaan

----------


## carbrill

1 set nga dinosaur
lego
gameboy

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

lapok,
jolen,
lastiko,
tabanog,
tsinelas,
tirador,
kasing,
yoyo,
tamiya, ug dgahan pa

----------


## mc23

mY FIRST TOY, IT WAS A BIG TRUCK TRUCK..HEHEHE

----------


## mc23

And after that, pagkaguba, my dad bought kanang masakyan naku na madaug jud ko ky naguba man ky gisakyan naku ang gamay..hehehe

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Lego
K'nex
Family Computer
Game boy

Basta kanang di kaayo ko makakiat kay hubakon man ko sauna! hahaha mga lalaki na cousins pajud nako akong kaduwa..

----------


## mc23

family computer

----------


## HyphyFoo

snakes and ladders, katong board game nila nga nice ang packaging. unlike sa new ones karon nga small boxes and bati ang printing. kato before nice kaayo, i was in the 3rd grade then when a friend gave it to me a christmas gift.

another toy is the monopoly board game. i love love love it until now...

~jody

----------


## chekading

paper doll...heehe

----------


## catpro09

akong monkey...cant sleep without it...

----------


## samsungster

machine gun toy...

----------


## bosco28

matchbox cars... they're cool.

----------


## b1 huck

i likes dynamo so much, I used to make small papaya boat before and loved to steal my lolo's flashlight battery to make it work then play with it in my neighbor's pond.

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ pusiL2x .. hahaha !!*

----------


## keshapuppy

my doll house...my dad bought it in the us nah my mom doent want kay too expensive daw..but in the end he gave it to me for a suprise =)

----------


## jonz

handmade wooden auto2x with matching straw
handmade styropor or wooden boat with dynamo+battery+remote control g combinar gkan sa remote control nga auto2x hehe
kasing
tirador
lut-hang
indian-pana

suko ako mama ky palitan ko ug toys mdugay gub-on nko ky ako studyhan then mgbuhat ko akong toys hehe

----------


## burikoy12

Alkansiyang pormang rocket hinatag sa akoang erpat.  Challenging kaayo unsaon pagkuhit sa mga sensilyo sa sulod.  Hehehe.

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ pusiL2x jud kai Lingaw jud au ..
nah .. suwayi nya nnu ..*

----------


## LeeLeePot

hmm..teddy bear nako named eugene. i remember crying over something and c eugene ang akong gihilakan. i always talk to him para makapahungaw sa akong gibati without worrying nga mutalk back xa..daghan ko stuff toy sa kwarto nako but c eugene ra akong besplen.heheheheh...

----------


## maggie & em online shop

basketball.. ambot lang ngano ganahan kaau ko ug bola jd haha!

----------


## rjje

pusil. maka lingaw man gd.  :Smiley:

----------


## k-bai

sa probinsya kay dghan au m duwaan ato., pro best toy gyud kay KASING. eheh., dayon duwa ug bnuk-anay sa kasing dayon.. hahaha

----------


## spellbinder

My WABCO Haulpak was my favorite toy ever... I live in a mining area and my dad bought me that haulpak that i always see running in the open pit mines, very huge and heavy... :Thumbs Up: 


if u haven't lived in a huge mining area, u won't see one haulpak in ur life, even rarely in pictures too...

----------


## rubz_bix08

mine was a baby doll....mao jud toh ako permi tapad tulog niya permi pud nkoh dalhon2....until now naa pa gihapon xa....hehehe

----------


## doi

> My WABCO Haulpak was my favorite toy ever... I live in a mining area and my dad bought me that haulpak that i always see running in the open pit mines, very huge and heavy...
> 
> 
> if u haven't lived in a huge mining area, u won't see one haulpak in ur life, even rarely in pictures too...


dude me too! haha but i haven't lived in the company house though, dad retired after i was born..

----------


## marqi_20

katong robot nako nga toy very special to me kay mao to ako unang toy

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ car car sad .. nice au ..*

----------


## keshapuppy

i miss my kitchen set!!dat was one of my fav toys...

----------


## botoy0917

ako mingaw nakos lut-hang nako ug takyan..... the best toys ug tamiya!!! hahaha! ^_^

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*
++ akO kai antOgan ..
    kusOg mn kO mOhantak pag bata nakO gud ..*

----------


## BoojaTheBob

i had this stuffed lion and bear when i was a kid. i brought them with me to ayala all the time. haha 
i lost them both to a fire  :Sad:

----------


## RiXx

clay                             pot!

----------


## Rom

NBA CARDS... hehehhe sikat much man jud ang nba b4 ky nahan ko mag basketballista b4..

----------


## Crimson_Viper

tabanug aku.a.. tapuk mi prmi sakung cousins and neighbors, mag dungan mig himu.. plastic mn o papel, nylon mn o thread, scotch.tape mn o mum.hu, TOGETHER WE ARE STRONG.! trololololol

btaw, samtang nag himu paku, excited nagud daan.. sabut pa daan knsay mu tug.pu..

nya mu da.ug na gani ang langit, PANIC MODE dayun tanan.. HAHAHAHA

----------


## Beach_bUm

lego man to ako sa una..... or cards and dampa kay i-hantak..... hehehehe

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

lastiko, jolen, chinese garter.. 

boringan man gd ko atong manika gipalit sa akong mama.. hehe

----------


## westbourne

Gundam, I think. That was my only toy ra since I was born.

----------


## porbidaman

Transformers.... i forgot the name of that Decepticon who can transform into 6 figures.

----------


## ajkj

I love my barbie doll...It has complete set and some selection of dresses.

----------


## mYta82

i had this big doll named jertog....and this lil lamb na stufftoy...could not sleep basta wa ni cla sa akong tupad=)

----------


## straycatxiii

nakatabi yung mga manika ko kahit pa sabihing porcelain dolls o barbie dolls. pandisplay ra. mas okay yung laruan ng mga lalaki saken. haha pag inaya naman akong magbahay-bahayan, inaantok ako. kaya nagigising ako sa loob ng kumot na korteng bahay ng mag-isa. haha tsaka yung cooking set na laruan, ayoko ng ganun! kinukuha ko yung kawali, kaldero at sandok na itinabi ng lola ko at yun ang pinaglalaruan ko. tinalo ko pa mga pinsan kong babae!  :Cheesy:  for real yung akin eh haha

----------


## mikoy32

barbie jud dayon ug Lego.hehehe

----------


## yelow

polly pocket,,until now wla jud koi polly pocket :Smiley:

----------


## Naght-Sieger

Lego. Bisan unsa lang ako mahimo gamit ako imagination using those Lego parts.

----------


## Pillow

luto2.. mangawat daun mig kamunggay sa amo silingan.. human kat2 ug bayabas sugaton mig latigos kabayo sa tag iya.. amo ra pagukoron tiguwang man.. di ka gukod. wahhaha. human mag luto2 daun.. kanang kuha daun ug bombil... niya kanang tabon sa softdrinks dukdukan daun ug bbq stick himoun ug kanang sandok.. lingawa ato noun..

----------


## Impulse

> legos kay ganahan ko ma-buildbuild ug butang. nya ganahan sad ko'g toys nga de-battery, not battery-operated dolls ha, kundi kanang battery-operated stuffed animals, planes/trucks. and to this day i still love jigsaw puzzles.


s :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: n soon soon soon

----------


## jumper_stage

paborot condom - mga hinatag sa mga adik-adik kay baloon kono. mga inatay nailad me pagkabata...

----------


## paulmagzaccount

luto2 ug balay2.. hehehhehe..

----------


## redgypsy

Lego coz limited ra man akong mga duwaan sa una and ang Lego ra ang maka construct ko ug tower2.

----------


## -mig-

g.i. joe, transformers, robot na molihok2x.. haay mag tan-aw ra ko sa ako cuzins and silingan sa una kay wa koy ako.  pahikapon ra tawn ko kadali.

karon ako jud palitan ako baby boy ani nga mga toys bsan 8 months old pa naay nka reserve para kung pwede na sya mo play ready na. apil pod ko duwa! ahehehe

----------


## MoonGlow

tirador, kay dili man ko pahikapon sa pusil

----------


## francisxim

ninja Turtles akoa..hehe

----------


## ambotani21

watergun, matchbox ug ang TIRADOR nga bato ang bala
heheh

----------


## K0n0ha

Transformers, Dino Riders, Ninja turtles, and Gi-Joe

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

RC cars og helicopter kay kami toh sa akong daddy magbonding. 
Ganahan sad kay kog Lego og K'nex!

Akong mga toys kay di jud pwede kanang makakiat ko kay hubakon man ko sauna! Hahaha!! 

og barbie sad syempre.  :Smiley:

----------


## pinkcount3ss

magduwa ko always sa akong barbie... ka remember ko na ako gi cut ug hair ang usa nako na barbie kay abi nako mutubo pa sya balik... hehehehe... mao cguro na nahan ko long hair ko always now... lutu-lutuan... basta kakita ko ani mupapalit jud ko ambot nganu.. pero karun di ko nahan ug luto2x kay kapuyan ko... hahahaha

----------


## YaeL

pusil2x hehehehe

----------


## YaeL

ay sorry naa and why.. kay mao man na duwaan sa akong barkada sad.. sunod2x cguro ko hehehe

----------


## Ladyjane

wala man koy mahinumduman oi... ang amo kalingawan before kay bato lata, tubig tubig ug uban bah.. so wala gyud specific na toy gamit..hehehe...

----------


## Crimson_Viper

kasing.! cause bata paku, i love destruction/danger.!

karun kay love.love nay duwaan naku..

----------


## THE KID

barbie doll and kitchen kit........

----------


## carule

teks (i dunno unsa spelling)..malingaw ko if makadaug ko..and ako man gud siya ibaligya..hihihi. :Smiley: 
rubber bands (daghan man gud pwede games nga duwaon using it) my mom would buy me usa ka jud ka box and ako ra siya ibaligya...and ako halin kay two times the value of one box...niya magpapalit pa dayun ko..daghan na kaayu akua.hahaha. :Smiley: 
dyi paper dolls  :Smiley:  i love making dyi paper doll clothing :Smiley: snip snip snip...

ako mga barbie dolls kay scary para nako..matanggal man gud ilaha ulo..
and ako jud gikahadlukan katong baby nga mukamang...evil toy jud to siya..

----------


## phattchoi

tansan, lastiko ug cards, apil pud pog, tabanog ug islander na tsinilas (pang bato lata)

----------


## OmegaRed

ako kay basket ball, armas,  og kana auto2 nga ma transform into robot.. hehehe

----------


## migz_d_elf

Lastiko, bisag asa maabot manghagad ug DAMPA.!!

----------


## azaleayve

a cheap barbie doll....hahaha...kadtung papel buh.., nice keu tu..nya palit daun og sinina niya...weeee

----------


## lionsgrave

ang favorite toy naq ky mga cars. .

----------


## IneedAhotel

tabanog man akong kaadikan sauna. itom na gud kaayu ko hehehe

----------


## tikotakz

superman!!! kai bugdo. haha. karata.

----------


## jdbebz

gameboy color ug sega console . . . cge ko sakit ani sa mga tape sauna

----------


## imyourninja

sa bata pa ko dili ko gnhan anang barbie. naa koi japanese doll sauna na favorite kaayu nako.. mura xag in.ani..  :Smiley:

----------


## contentcentralph

The phone which clicks when you turn the dial. i just really like the sound

----------


## zzaj

Barbie doll and paper dolls, then that was the time i knew that i had a talent in drawing coz i learned to produce my own paper dolls and their dresses instead of going to my neighbor's house early morning para magpabuhat ug dolls.hehe...Favorite sad nako ang cooking set then kasab-an dayun ko sa akng mama pag uli nya ig hapon kay nawala na ang gumamela sa amung tanum sa  kay giapil nako ug luto2x.

----------


## Vihengz Strings

paper dolls ug luto2x nga duwaan

----------


## ~kulot

toy ba gihapun ang Pintik? hehe mao rmn tua ako paborito

----------


## naxi85

> I guess we can't call these "toys" but these are what I loved to play with:
> 
> *mga dahon sa bayabas - as money / bills
> *oyster shells - as plates / saucers
> *tadpoles (tinuod jud ni) - as fishes
> *ginit sa lubi - as net for the fishes
> *palwa sa lubi - as transportation (ipasagirit sa slope)
> *blankets - they make good "playhouse" when hung and tied from the corners of the room
> 
> ...



^hahah! nahimuot ko kabasa ani.
dghan man kog gnahan ky muduwa ko pambabae ug panlalaki.
cguro kanang bato nga lapad para sagudsod or bikla.
ako jd ng tagoan, den kon mgduwa mi ky mao jd daun to ako gamiton.
hahaha! sa kdaghan ky bato jd :grin:

----------


## Inbesebul

paper dolls og uban pa. daghan man kaayo to pero ang pinaka ganahan nako kanang manungog nako sa mga himi kay nindotttt kaayo sungogon hahahahaha mingawon man pud ta ani sa atong mga kagahapon oi

----------


## sanji

sister's d1ldo. coz its so big.haaha

----------


## ambokz

ktong renegade jeep nko na duwaan sauna,nga nindot ayo padagandaganon sa lapok.hehe

----------


## domzgnrlover86

pinaka ganahn jud nako sa tanang duwaan galaray sa kaniadtong bata pako, kana jung mga pusil2x  :Cheesy:

----------


## freak_on_a_leash

turumpo 
karang
luthang
wooden car 

so classic!!

----------


## porbidaman

transformers gipahuwam ko unya wa na nko na-uli hehehe

----------


## bitchybutsweet

akong barbie! hehe..pero ako rapud gilubong..kalimot ko y ako gilubong akong barbie..hehe

----------


## Bangkera

Paper Dolls jud..  Pagwapahay ug panindotay ug sinina..

----------


## joaquin

RC ferrari

----------


## andyzuba

airplane...

----------


## s3thk

G.I joe fighters

----------


## NAN_WEN

...bike... i love to be a biker..then sa una nahan ko mag laag2x heheheh ^___^

----------


## Lamusika

GUN, Since I was a kiddo instead of playing dolls, I played Gun with my guy cousins, my father bought me a toy Gun coz he know I hate dolls  :Cheesy:

----------


## necrotic freak

Home made na wooden scooter nga ligid bearing.

----------


## aninsky

during my childhood wala ko favorite toys ang gusto lang jud nako before games like dakop2x, tago2x ug uban pa..

----------


## riansuzini

My red toy pick-up truck.

----------


## H.Wolowitz

this....  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## havaianatic01

Pintik, sulpak og tabanog. Haha.

----------


## nat68

pareho ho ta bro...there were lots of different kinds of toy soldiers before... i maybe older than you are, pero those toy soldiers were the best. ty

- - - Updated - - -

same sad sa imo sir. that maybe years before, the late 1970's to early 1980's. the problem lang is saba kaayo

----------


## Pringle

Scooter. Sayon ra man gud kaayo. Maglisod ko kat-on og bike og skate shoes sauna

----------


## deranged soul

Basketbol sa amung luyu sa balay. Ug taksi ( gi pilo-pilo nga silak sa sigarilyo).

----------


## femchien

Beyblade , barbie , stuff toys

----------


## rics zalved

brick game  :Smiley:

----------


## keen

gameboy ug sega

----------


## ajaepm

jolin, baraha, dahon sa iba (bbq kunohay), taksi (kwarta), lastiko, candy wrappers, sigarilyo wrappers, chinese garter, etc.

----------


## sandy2007

play pots and pans make-believe play Wok With Yan for those who can remember who this chef is..one of the greatest and funniest guy on tv..

----------


## dhie221

-Matchbox
-Tamiya
-Beyblade
-YOYO
-Teks
-PS2
-Game Boy

lang yan  :Smiley:

----------


## ajaepm

luto luto  :Smiley:

----------


## Ghadz

kasing, luthang, lantaka

----------


## joziliciousbelle

Barbie House gi hatag sa akong tita gikan states, up until high school ko gi save jud nako. Why? kay uso man kaau tong barbie house sauna e commercial permi sa Cartoon Network and mao sad to nga toy nako nga dako and mahalon.

----------


## nicka

wala., because i came from a poor family we dont have the luxury to buy toys coz mas mabuti pa ibili nang pagkain arun mabusog.. though on my childhood days i am an active one kay tanan duwa naa.. so dili lang sa materyal btaw kay kaniadto tago-taguan, patintero, sipa, jackstone, chinese garter, name them all.. mao nay klingawan namo..

----------


## Piavva

Doctor set. Dunay mga injection nga plastic, gagmay nga bandages , mga medicina, cute kaayo to, mura sad kog Doctor adto.

----------


## bula1980

Dili man uso ang toys sa amo sauna.. we play games and we use anything nga pwede duwaan even slippers and tin cans..

----------


## Talk Hang

yoyo ug kasing sauna!

----------


## RayGunz

Wala man koy duwaan, pero daghan kaayo mig mahimo nga makalingaw, regular happenings ra kaayo nang patintero, holen, syatong, kasing, kaka/gagamba, basta unsa uso, mao amo dulaon.
Pero pinakalingaw kay kadto mangawat mi ug kamatis, kamote sa school garden. Pinahukas dayon kay puno gud t-shirt.

----------


## gracie7

Colorful slinky, cute man nya ipa tagak tagak sa stairs  :Cheesy: 
Jackstone, hand and eyes coordination.
Was never a fan of dolls or doll houses.
And more of childhood games sad nuon, 90s kids be like  :Cheesy:  Kanang chinese garter sus hahaha

----------


## joziliciousbelle

Paper dolls nga tag 50 centavos sauna, piko, vicks-vicks, buwan-buwan ug patentero (master kaayo mi ani)

----------


## zmoktyok

ambot oi nganong kaka og luthang man jud akong ganahan sa una

----------


## CareToChat

doll, putol2x ulo

----------


## warhokage143

kiddie bike with balance wheels - first nako kat-on ug drive sa bike.
maghimo ug balay using "square type of foams" sa sofa sa sala.  :Cheesy:

----------


## sweetnothings

Toy? Uhmmm paper dolls and crayons. Makeshift cooking utensils.

----------


## THE KID

pabuto...katong sangsangan og piston unya i pospos...

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

Paper dolls coz girlaloo ko panagsa and sticks nako for siatong sauna made from guava. Gahi kaayo.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## buknoy24

Barbie doll, ako ako imaginon nga babae to nga tinuod..

----------


## Echelnalf

Mga pakapin sa Ovaltine .

----------


## P-Chan

kana robot2x

----------


## pakboy

tarak tarak  :Smiley:

----------


## maiden_asj

teks, lastiko og jolen...
aning mga duwaaana nagtuyok akong kinabuhi sauna :P

----------


## cartoner

matchbox, Gi joe, transformers, zoids

----------


## klavel

paperdolls! kay di mi ka-afford ug barbie. mas lingaw kay daghan ko dresses nabuhat.

----------


## profgreg

Robot na toy

----------


## slakker

lego, i want to build...

----------


## the_guardian

Langsang martilyo kahoy sand ug tubig...hehheehe

----------


## THE KID

plastic First Blood Knife...dili nako maka remember og gi unsa pagkawala or naguba ba...

----------


## Negsz

transformer na robots na completo toh nku, G.I Joe ug mga pusil2 ambot kaha asa natoh. pero kung naa koy makit.an sa bodega kanang imo tutokan childhood memories kaau oe.

----------


## Watever_watever

play dough and lego

----------


## medjz

Pagkabata mataghapon naa ko sa sapa sa amoa manakop ug baby crabs ilawom sa mga bato ug baby fishes haha ako naremember na toys kay teddy bear ug dinning set ra, pero ok raman to kay kasagaran sa ako kaduwa wala man sad toys ug puro ra duwa mataghapon kay wala sad tv kay 6pm-9pm ra naay siga sa amoa sa una hehehhe

----------


## sugbu_00

That yellow Spatula from the kitchen. Because that time I can not afford a toy  :Sad:

----------


## porbidaman

plastic toy cars, robots

----------


## storea_ta

Tirador rjud...solb na... tira sa mangga nga hilaw, tirahan mga lata sa sardinas para target practice...ahehe..those were the days!

----------


## dimple13

barbie ug music box.

----------


## chloe2710

jigsaw puzzle and now I still like it




Get product attribute in Magento | Magento: The requested URL was not found on this server | How to install Magento 2 on WAMP server localhost | There has been an error processing your request

----------


## agentjosh

chess... uso na ang chess sa amo ato sa una, kaduwa nakoo mga bata pod ug usahay mga tiguwang mu apil.

----------


## MollyMillions

Kasing nga hinimo sa akong lolo. Kakita gyud ko gi unsa niya pag himo. Naa Pa Bay Kasing Ron?

----------


## luigie2x

akong daghan kaayo nga Jolen.

----------


## Mald|3Ta

palwa sa lubi kay adto daun sa bungtod ..padidit padung ubos bahala ang purol mahilis og mapupos  :Cheesy:

----------


## Nami_1217

pellet gun! I was always challenged by my brother who is the better shooter. We would shoot a match stick from a 4 meter distance and it gets farther every round. Even today when I go to carnivals, I always go to the pellet gun stores.  :Cheesy:

----------


## ryoth12

teenage mutant ninja turtle figurine. karemember ku si donatello akung favorite kay purple man pud akong favorite color haha.

----------


## Ghadz

favorite toy: kasing, luthang di-magazine, pitik or tirador

----------


## volatile8

I know dili toy ang telephone pero manggigil jud ko bsta maka kita kog landline phone hahaha. I think malingaw ko maminaw sa dial tone then ma amaze ko nga maka storya kag taw from it lol.

----------


## cryptobeestar

Remote Car..

----------


## shewholovesthebeach

Kisses! I even went as far as putting them to a wet cotton because eventually, manganganak siya or dadami like magic! Haha.

----------


## jesse5648

dos por dos nga geh baatan ug lastiko unya balahan ug mantsanitas
luthang nga ballpen gihimo
luthang de magazin
kasing pod,,

----------


## Kar_26

kasing ug yoyo made of wood by my grandfather. the best toys ever. i watched him make it and try it before giving it to me.

miss you lo! bisita pud panagsa!

----------


## slakker

drone nga naay camera...

----------


## luigie2x

luthang man to

----------


## chuwariwap_aj

bike.. kay muulos c crush.. heheheh.

----------


## Mokae

I am a cricket lover and from my early childhood cricket bat and ball were my favorite toys. I play cricket now a days as well and my childhood has huge impacts on my personality. What do you guys think about the impact of childhood on the life of a person?

----------


## shewholovesthebeach

> kasing ug yoyo made of wood by my grandfather. the best toys ever. i watched him make it and try it before giving it to me.
> 
> miss you lo! bisita pud panagsa!


Aww. This is so sweet! Namiss ko bigla lolo ko.

----------


## luff101

brick game and gameboy advance

----------


## slakker

nintendo switch

----------


## Sobozido

I played with DC action figures mostly, and there was the Spider-man for some reason. My kids play online browser games now, and the games are quite creative unblocked games for school.

----------


## mata_hari

Maayo kaayo ko mo 'Bala Tansan'
Chinese Garter
Kasing

----------


## NalaGida

cashier toy, parang sa grocery haha even until now, natutuwa ako whenever I see my nephews/nieces play with those

----------


## JassyKel

It's hard to answer, to be honest. Because there weren't that many toys at the time. My sisters, on the contrary, had more. And we had a constant fight for every new toy. My parents and grandma already knew that my sisters and I had to get the same toys, so we didn't fight over who had the better ones. Well, if you remember I had a big doll Tamara, which I loved to take care of, straining my grandmother to sew her clothes. Now my toy is jigsaw puzzles. I want something divorcing that makes me a better person. Another favorite is the LEGO Art World Map.

----------


## TomKollt

When you hire a paper writer, we try to offer as high rates as possible to our writers to create an atmosphere of appreciation and fair reward. 

We also try to provide you with best lab report writing service papers at affordable prices to make sure you can afford our essay writing service help.

----------

